# [S-ATA] Branchement à chaud

## Tony Clifton

Bonjour,

je viens de m'acheter un disque externe USB/S-ATA, pour le branchement en usb je n'ai pas de problèmes tout marche nickel. Mais j'aimerais bien brancher le disque en serial ata et là ça se complique un peu, je n'ai vraiment rien dans les logs lorsque je branche le disque.

Faut-il activer une option dans le noyau pour avoir le hotplug sur le S-ATA ?

Merci.

----------

## yoyo

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> Faut-il activer une option dans le noyau pour avoir le hotplug sur le S-ATA ?

 Il me semble que oui mais elle est expérimentale. De fait, je ne sais pas si les s-ata peuvent être branchés à chaud (alim et bus) actuellement ...

----------

## Tony Clifton

bon bah tant pis pour ça, je resterai en usb pour l'instant (de toute façon le débit reste bon en usb aussi).

Sinon j'ai une deuxième question, mon disque fait 80Go et comme on ne peut pas écrire sur du NTFS à partir de Linux et que le FAT ne supporte pas de partition de plus de 30Go, je l'ai partitionné en 2. Une partition en FAT pour Windows et une partition en XFS pour Linux (que j'ai chmodé en 1777)

Y-a t-il une meilleur solution ? et aurais-je dû mettre de l'EXT2 plutôt que du XFS pour ne pas avoir de problème de droit ?

----------

## cylgalad

fat32 supporte largement plus que 30 Go (mais moins que 300 Go, combien ? 150 ? 200 ?), et on a déjà parlé des drivers ext2 pour windoze  :Wink: 

----------

## Tony Clifton

ah exact ça marche si on la formate avec Linux, mais ce n'est pas possible avec Windows ? (ou peut-être en ligne de commande si la commande format existe toujours).

----------

## bong

 *Tony Clifton wrote:*   

> ah exact ça marche si on la formate avec Linux, mais ce n'est pas possible avec Windows ? (ou peut-être en ligne de commande si la commande format existe toujours).

 

Une fat32 doit pouvoir tenir jusqu'à 2To si mes souvenirs sont bons...

Sous win, il est pas possible d'en faire de taille supérieure à 20 ou 30Go.. sans doutes une limitation pour forcer l'utilisation de ntfs  :Confused: 

----------

## Enlight

pci hotplug? quoique chez via et nvidia a priori les southbridges ne passent plus vraiment par des portes pci...

----------

## Tony Clifton

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> pci hotplug? quoique chez via et nvidia a priori les southbridges ne passent plus vraiment par des portes pci...

 

Oui, j'avais essayé (il y a un moment) et ça n'avait rien donné, je ré-essairais surement mais c'est effectivement du via.

----------

## dapsaille

Vi le sata est hotplug

MAIS il faut avoir (en théorie) le connecteur d'alimentation SATA)

m'en fout chez moi tout est hotplug .. même ma sblive ! :p

mais garre au cramage de disque dur avec les molex .....

----------

## Anthyme

il me semblais que ct 128 go le FAT32 ?

----------

## bong

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> il me semblais que ct 128 go le FAT32 ?

 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fat32  :Wink: 

----------

## yoyo

 *cylgalad wrote:*   

> et on a déjà parlé des drivers ext2 pour windoze 

 Je plussois fortement. C'est bien pratique d'avoir le driver ext2 sur sa partition fat32 lorsqu'on n'a plus de place sur cette dernière chez un copain winblowsien (faut bien aller les voir si on veut les convertir) ...   :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

 *bong wrote:*   

> Sous win, il est pas possible d'en faire de taille supérieure à 20 ou 30Go.. sans doutes une limitation pour forcer l'utilisation de ntfs :?

 

Ah si, on peut utiliser des partitions FAT beaucoup plus grosses que ca sous win. Le seul problème, c'est pour les crééer :) MICROSOFT FORMAT ne va que jusque 32Go. Ta confusion doit venir de là ;)

----------

